
Ask HN: Domain registrar recommendations - nanis
I used to use GoDaddy and then I switched to Namecheap. Now, I am wondering if there are better alternatives out there which I am missing. Cheaper would be appreciated, too, but I am mostly interested in &quot;better&quot; for values of better TBD.<p>This is mostly for .com domains.
======
philippz
It doesn't really matter where to register your domain. What you want to
consider could be your flexibility regarding their DNS system. The better the
DNS system, the faster is the first page load of your website.

For example for STOMT ([https://www.stomt.com](https://www.stomt.com)), we
have our domains registered at AWS, like our servers. But our nameservers are
on DNSMadeEasy because they have a much faster DNS-system.

Let's have it clear, this is overengineering. We're totally down for speed and
that way we saved people between 30-90ms. And this decision doesn't suit your
criteria to save money.

------
djsumdog
I've been using name.com for years. They have a really good UI, good e-mail
communication and support automatic renewal.

------
ptrptr
For .com I would suggest OVH.com, they give free WHOIS privacy, also they
provide free basic hosting for registered domains.

